# Firearms and Shooting > Projects and Home Builds >  Brno Fox / CZ 527 flush bottom metal and internal magazine mods

## Pointer

I had been asked about this elsewhere thought I would put a pic up. I find to carry the CZ 527/Brno Fox models are a pain, the internal magazine sits where the hand should carry the rifle. I feel this is important in a bush stalking rifle. However I'm sure in a varminting capacity it wouldn't matter and the extra rounds would be useful. 

The one below is a 1971 Brno fox, the mods are similar to doing a CZ 527 except for the bottom metal on a Brno fox includes the trigger mechanism, as opposed to the CZ 527 where the trigger mechanism is attached to the bottom of the action, not the bottom metal. This makes it inherently easier to do on a 527.



As you can see this photo is in the white, before bluing. You can see where the webbing from the trigger guard that reaches toward where the detachable magazine sat has been cut away, and shaped to a more regular trigger guard. The new bottom metal is tig welded in place to cover the magazine hole after the trigger guard was shaped. Internal magazine spring pics to follow.

----------


## gimp

3 Rounds? How's it look on the rifle?

----------


## Pointer

Hi Gimp, yeah three rounds. Useless to a varminter, perfect to a sika hunter. It sits flush with the wood work, very slim profile. Best of all it carries nicely at the balance point in a rifle that carrying a fixed 4x Leupold weighs around the 5lb mark. I plan to rebarrel this in 6x45 when the metalwork is finished also. Will put a pic up of how it looks on the rifle when I have finished the mag work and have blued it (been away for a few days and have been a bit slack on the home job front..)

----------


## Normie

> Hi Gimp, yeah three rounds. Useless to a varminter, perfect to a sika hunter. It sits flush with the wood work, very slim profile. Best of all it carries nicely at the balance point in a rifle that carrying a fixed 4x Leupold weighs around the 5lb mark. I plan to rebarrel this in 6x45 when the metalwork is finished also. Will put a pic up of how it looks on the rifle when I have finished the mag work and have blued it (been away for a few days and have been a bit slack on the home job front..)


6x45 will be cool. Looking good Pointer. Waiting on the rest of the build/write up now. Keep us posted.

----------


## Pointer

No worries Normie, will do. Glad to see there is others interested in a good old fashioned 'fit for purpose' gun

----------


## madjon_

[QUOTE Glad to see there is others interested in a good old fashioned 'fit for purpose' gun[/QUOTE]



270 PH Safari 1200 C
At 40 she just discovered 110 TTSX :Cool:

----------


## Pointer

How does it like em MJ?

----------


## Bill999

Id be keen to see the finished bottom metal in the rifle, the sticking out magizine is the worst bit about my 527 it loves to jam into ones back when slung over the shoulder.

----------


## Shamus

Hi Jim,

Be great to see those photos of the finished job. Cheers

----------


## Bill999

> I had been asked about this elsewhere thought I would put a pic up. I find to carry the CZ 527/Brno Fox models are a pain, the internal magazine sits where the hand should carry the rifle. I feel this is important in a bush stalking rifle. However I'm sure in a varminting capacity it wouldn't matter and the extra rounds would be useful. 
> 
> The one below is a 1971 Brno fox, the mods are similar to doing a CZ 527 except for the bottom metal on a Brno fox includes the trigger mechanism, as opposed to the CZ 527 where the trigger mechanism is attached to the bottom of the action, not the bottom metal. This makes it inherently easier to do on a 527.
> 
> Attachment 1186
> 
> As you can see this photo is in the white, before bluing. You can see where the webbing from the trigger guard that reaches toward where the detachable magazine sat has been cut away, and shaped to a more regular trigger guard. The new bottom metal is tig welded in place to cover the magazine hole after the trigger guard was shaped. Internal magazine spring pics to follow.


Hows it all look now its blued and put back together?

----------


## Timmay

this one get stolen?

----------


## Pointer

Sorry fellas didn't see this - Gun isn't finished, bottom metal is done, new barrel screwed on, bedded, then project was put on hold. Will throw some pics up

----------


## Pointer

Sorry  @Shamus and  @Bill999 , six months late is better than not at all!

Blame  @Toby for the pics, he made me. 

The pics look washed out due to being phone pics but you get the idea. weighs bang on 5lb right now

----------


## Shamus

Nice job :-) 

Sent from my HP Slate7 Extreme using Tapatalk

----------


## ChrisA

Pointer,

Sorry to resurrect a very old thread but I've been searching far and wide for an example of exactly what you've done here. You wouldn't happen to have a description of the steps you went through to build this good looking bottom metal would you? Or if you had it to do over again would you change things around? 

I'd *love* to modify my CZ 527's so they look like yours. 

Thanks
ChrisA

PS: Oh and, hello from the US kia ora.

----------


## Bill999

> Pointer,
> 
> Sorry to resurrect a very old thread but I've been searching far and wide for an example of exactly what you've done here. You wouldn't happen to have a description of the steps you went through to build this good looking bottom metal would you? Or if you had it to do over again would you change things around? 
> 
> I'd *love* to modify my CZ 527's so they look like yours. 
> 
> Thanks
> ChrisA
> 
> PS: Oh and, hello from the US kia ora.


you can find them on american forums, one shop even sold them as a swap a modified one for yours in the states
the one thing that would make them even better would be reshape the trigger gaurd to a sako style tear drop design, it would be difficult

----------


## Bill999

https://public.fotki.com/Rbertalotto...-527_magazine/

Bottom Metal for the CZ 527

Cz-527 Rifle Magazine Conversion | RVB Precision

----------


## Bill999

https://public.fotki.com/Rbertalotto...-527_magazine/

Bottom Metal for the CZ 527

Cz-527 Rifle Magazine Conversion | RVB Precision

----------


## The bomb

I would buy a howa mini action in 7.62x39 if it wasn’t for the mag sticking out ..

----------


## Bill999

> I would buy a howa mini action in 7.62x39 if it wasn’t for the mag sticking out ..


I hear they are coming soon with a floorplate, and in 300blk

when they do ill be all over them

----------


## Tuidog

Resurrection from the dead. Is @Pointer still around?

----------


## Timmay

@Tuidog he doesn't frequent the forums anymore. Post up your questions and I'll get it to him.

----------


## Tuidog

@Timmay

After how he did the internal mods. I'm guessing he trimmed down the existing box mag so he had the feed lips, then loading the mag would require the case being pushed forward then pulled back in under the lips.



Sent from my SM-A515F using Tapatalk

----------


## Pointer

Thanks     @Timmay

Hi  @Tuidog, I tried your method first and it was very fussy and didnt load well. So I tig'd in a rail on each side of the mag well, and milled a copy of a kimber montana mag follower. I did it to be able to double stack, and remove the feeding issues. It needed some grinding of the action in front of the mag to feed. It wasnt much better but at least it fed reliably then.

 If I was to do it again on a 527 I wouldn't bother with blind mag, nice to carry but not worth the effort. Id butchered the mag in the first setup so buggered myself really. If I had to do it again, I'd just cut back the existing mag to be flush and grind the trigger guard to suit. No feeding issues and nice slim profile. Hope this helps.

----------

